# New owner and help needed..... PLEASE



## Newhorseowner (10 October 2017)

Hello and thank you for letting me join the forum. so I've just bought my first horse. A 16 month old cob. I'm having trouble with him being very bardgy and he keeps head butting. What are the best ways to deal with this? Hes doing really well with walking out. He's picking up on voice commands like stand and walk on. And we are currently building up on picking feet up. If any one has any advice for a new owner please feel free to comment xxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 October 2017)

Is he gelded?

Do you have anyone experienced with youngsters who can help you in person? It would be worth having a couple of sessions (or more if required) with someone who can help you in person, even if you have to pay for their time.


----------



## Newhorseowner (10 October 2017)

Not gelded yet. I have livery at the stables I've been going too for the past year so they are all very knowledgeable just don't want to keep bugging them. But may look into some sessions with someone. Thank you


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 October 2017)

The flies are going, so I would get him booked in for gelding if both testes have dropped.


----------



## claret09 (10 October 2017)

definitely get him gelded asap


----------



## Mr Punch (13 October 2017)

Sorry to hear you are struggling.  Definitely get him gelded ASAP.  

I know you say you&#8217;ve bought your first horse but what previous experience do you have?  Youngsters can be challenging.  They need firm but kind handling and need to learn to understand what you are asking from them.  I believe it&#8217;s really important in youngsters to have good basic training and boundaries installed from the start.  

With no offence intended if you are a novice it would be worth paying for someone knowledgeable to give you some guidance for groundwork.  It&#8217;s not just knowing what to do but also learning to read your horses behaviour etc so you can respond correctly.     The last thing you want is for your horse to grow up into a thug.  If you can get it right at this stage then you should hopefully have many happy years with him.


----------



## honetpot (13 October 2017)

He is very young, and the temptation is to try and  'build a bond', which is a load of c***. He needs to be out in a field with other young horses to play and get put in his place. The barging and head butting is probably because he sees you as a playmate.
 My 18mth old comes in to be wormed, have his feet trimmed and that's it. Their attention span is short, think toddler, so anything you do has to have clear defined aims and not last very long.
   A baby horse is not a first horse, if you can not turn him out for the winter I would put him in livery where there will be someone to help you.


----------



## JillA (13 October 2017)

Where are you OP? I have a really good way to have them respect your space, taught by Mark Rashid (look him up). It isn't easy to describe, being largely body language and timing but you might find someone in your area who can teach you. Beware of those who would bully him, shout at and wallop him, none of that is necessary and it will destroy his trust in people.


----------

